# A new Error Message



## tropics (Jan 21, 2020)

error 2





Just happened first time 
windows 10 
chrome
PC is 1 month old
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2020)

It is gone now thank you
Richie


----------



## xray (Jan 21, 2020)

I wonder if it’s related to an ad block program, I just noticed that on my phone, it says I need to disable my ad blocker in my iPhone.


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2020)

xray said:


> I wonder if it’s related to an ad block program, I just noticed that on my phone, it says I need to disable my ad blocker in my iPhone.


Joe I only use a PC 
Phone is for looking at the weather and I use it with my Temp probes.
No Calls No Text No Surfing 
Richie


----------



## xray (Jan 21, 2020)

I use my phone to surf smf while at work. That’s where I spend the majority of my time on smf is with the phone.

Now, when I want to post a thread with pictures I use the PC because it’s so much easier and faster. I’m liking the new format with the PC


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2020)

xray said:


> I use my phone to surf smf while at work. That’s where I spend the majority of my time on smf is with the phone.
> 
> Now, when I want to post a thread with pictures I use the PC because it’s so much easier and faster. I’m liking the new format with the PC


Right now the forum is the best it has ever been.
Richie
My phone is smarter then me LOL


----------



## normanaj (Jan 21, 2020)

I also get the ad block message on my phone.But I use both Ad block Plus and Ghostery in Firefox so I guess I can't complain!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2020)

I was getting the same error message. Additionally, when I try to Copy a portion of a paragraph, I pull the Blue Bubble down the paragraph and it takes as long as 30 seconds to respond. Copying and Pasting a large paragraph takes a long time...JJ


----------



## radioguy (Jan 21, 2020)

They turned something on, I  am now recieving "ad blocker detected" notice.  
RG


----------



## Larry1953 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ad Blockers suck. I know I'm not a big poster ( Motor Mouth ), but I disagree about their use. For 20+ years I ran a site, up until I acquired end stage kidney failure. Then it got put on the back burner. In those 20+ years I never ran an ad, I paid it all out of my pocket. I had plenty of offers for ads, just never seen the need. It allows access of your info to other sites, as well as the advertisers. Taking away your last bits of privacy. Just my opinion...I know, opinions are like noses, everyone has a different one.


----------

